# ooooooooo he's soooo cuuuuuute! hehehe *name contest added*



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i'd like to introduce everyone to MY BOY. he is the fatty blue brindle long hair that his sister is using for a pillow in this photo lmao! don't ask me any questions cause i don't know when he is coming home, i don't know how much he weighs (he is going to be bigger than chiwi that is for sure). he was born on 7/4/05. i am going to see him and learn the breeders routine on monday since i will be dog sitting for her for a few days while she is away. i'm so excited! EEEEEEEKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!


and i dont' have a name for him yet.. but i do know that the word COUNT has to be in front of the name since he is chiwi's brother and she is a coutness... (yeah he really is chiwi's half bro they ahve the same daddy!)

i edited to add a poll for the name. i have 2 names i like. but feel free to give me your 2 cents for a name 
\
ok see page 3 for name contest details and don't worry about the poll lol. if i knew how to delete the poll i would....


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Oh my! He is a little roly poly chunk o' love!


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Oh, he is adoreable! I know you must be so excited. Post more pics and info when you can.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

chimom said:


> Oh, he is adoreable! I know you must be so excited. Post more pics and info when you can.


i get to meet him on monday so consider pics done  and i'll have more info as well lol...


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Oh wow! I had no idea you were getting him! He's got a beautiful color! :wink:


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Yay!! another blue longcoat on the board  Stitch isnt alone lol  he's sooo cute


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Kari said:


> Oh wow! I had no idea you were getting him! He's got a beautiful color! :wink:


EEEEK! i didn't know i was getting him either lol! i just asked if he was available then she said yes and asked me certain days if i was available so i called her, she hired me as her dog sitter which was unexpected hehe and then i just kinda said i wanted him and we'll be working out a deal in exchange for my services lol. totally unexpected tonight. snap decision on my part.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

luv4mygirls said:


> Kari said:
> 
> 
> > Oh wow! I had no idea you were getting him! He's got a beautiful color! :wink:
> ...


That couldn't have worked out any more perfect, could it? See, THIS one was meant to be!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

nemochi said:


> Yay!! another blue longcoat on the board  Stitch isnt alone lol  he's sooo cute


isn't it weird how chiwi and nemo looked similar and now stitch and him?! wow!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Kari said:


> luv4mygirls said:
> 
> 
> > Kari said:
> ...


oh man it sure is meant to be! i gotta start a poll for his name....


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

luv4mygirls said:


> nemochi said:
> 
> 
> > Yay!! another blue longcoat on the board  Stitch isnt alone lol  he's sooo cute
> ...


you see it's fate that ur meant to have him  The right baby always comes along when ur not expecting it, I got that happen with Stitch I was on the guys list since Jan and completly forgot and then got a call saying did I want to come down and pick a puppy  and then I got the call from Nemo's breeder saying I get pick on the litter then sooo yay!! I have 2 babies by the end of this year


Did you see the picture of Stitch's brother he's a really big blue longhair and my sister calls him Chubba lol


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

and if you vote neither lol you must make a suggestion


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

He's certainly a cutie!! I can't wait to see more pics as he gets older.  

I'm not sure about the names though - why those two? How did you come up with them? I'm going to give it some thought; Count Ponch... Count Chunga... hmmm....

I like what Jolie's mom said about him being a "chunk of love"... one of my friends calls Cooper "Chunk"... hmmm... too much thinking for me to do right now.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Cooper said:


> He's certainly a cutie!! I can't wait to see more pics as he gets older.
> 
> I'm not sure about the names though - why those two? How did you come up with them? I'm going to give it some thought; Count Ponch... Count Chunga... hmmm....
> 
> I like what Jolie's mom said about him being a "chunk of love"... one of my friends calls Cooper "Chunk"... hmmm... too much thinking for me to do right now.


Ponch is named after eric estrada from the tv show CHIPS lol and chunga cause um  it's what i use to call "fatty's" when i was a teen and didn't know any better and smoked that naughty stuff.... but everyone thought that name was cute hehe,...


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

he is beautiful.. 

I vote for Chunga


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I voted neither but you're going to have to give me some time to think of a suggestion!  

I know you want it to be 'Count......' hmmmmm


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

nemochi said:


> luv4mygirls said:
> 
> 
> > nemochi said:
> ...


no i didn't see the pic! i'd love to though!


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

Aww! Wow! He's so adorable! he's gonna be a great little big brother for chiwi!!! If he turns out anything like his gorgeous daddy I'm gonna be in love 

I voted neither sorry, I think I would prefer Ponch if you added and o and made it Poncho (and poncho's are mexican!) and then called him Ponch for short though. But going with the style of the other names on your list I suggest...

Bongo (as in Bongo drums, lol)

can't really think of anymore, lol, sorry!


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

i think chunk i love that name - he'd be your chunkie munkie lol!


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

luv4mygirls said:


> nemochi said:
> 
> 
> > luv4mygirls said:
> ...


He's the pup on the right in both pics and Stitch is on the left


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

xfayex said:


> i think chunk i love that name - he'd be your chunkie munkie lol!


chunk always makes me think of the Goonies


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I voted for neither but I'll need time to think of another alternative. I'm thinking that 2 names that begin with "ch" (as in Chiwi and Chunga) might be confusing. How about Count Basie? Okay, maybe not so good. :wink:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Congrats!!

How about Count Blue Beard :lol: sorry that is what popped in my mind...he is adorable


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

*contest added!*

well i'll just HAVE to start a name that puppy contest like i did with chiwi.



here's how it works:

think of a name, PM me the name you pick, your name and your pet's name and favorite treat (could be any of your pets chi or other) and when it is time to name that chi i will take the top 5 names i love and have a poll out of it. if your name is the one that gets picked i will send you a bag of your pets favorite treat! i will pm you and ask for your address and mailing info(and ask if that still is your pets fave treal lol as they tend to change their minds all the time!)

ok get naming! contest starts today august 7th and ends august 18th!


----------



## jmepap (Jul 21, 2005)

Chewbaca


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

yeah Count chewie is cute 

not sure if chiwi and chewie sound too similar lol

what about 

Count Chubba, Chubby or Cuba


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

wat a cutie , i like the name Cuba thats a good one :wave:


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Wow Mandy! He is the most adorable little thing!!! I to will have to give the name thing some thought????? Congratulations!!!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

xfayex said:


> i think chunk


Me too


----------



## IdahoJen (Jul 16, 2005)

How about "Count Chihooley"....

I don't know why, it just sounds good with Chiwi, and Chihooley is the name of a glass artist that I love, and it suits a chunky, spunky baby boy (IMO) :wave:


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

What a beautiful healthy boy ! How wonderful for you and the Countess that he will be coming home with you !


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Mandy, I am so over the moon HAPPY for you!!!!!!  :laughing8: :laughing6: He is so very beautiful and I am so glad everything has worked out so perfectly for you.  I rather like Ponchy (or Ponchi) - Ponchi and Chiwi???? Or you could call him Count Ponchunga? :wink: so then you could use Ponch, Ponchy or Chunga, cos' we usually have some other nicknames for our babies. Minx & Brooke were named by the breeder and when we got them at 13 & 9 months we couldn't think of alternatives for them. But now Minx is always MinkMink or MinkyBoo & Brooke is always Brookie. :wave:


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

I say Count Mafioso Of NJ :wink: Cause he is a little GANGSTA!!! :lol:


----------



## tik0z (Aug 5, 2005)

how many times can we submit? =)


----------



## PB&J'sMom (Jul 19, 2005)

You a;ready have a chiwi...as in kiwi?


what about count chewey.....as in chewing gum?


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

oww Mandy what a beautiful puppy !!! i'm so happy for you !!!!

i liked COUNT PONCH  

what about 

count chihooha
count tito
count calicula
count chachi
count talu


......

kisses nat


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

oh my gosh! lori how cute what would i call him for short though?

and you can submit as many times as you'd like.

but please be sure to pm me the ideas so it's a secret kinda thing  this way no one can get ideas from anyone hehe.


----------

